# Reserve Medic wanting to go Reg Force



## IIIMedicIII (10 Feb 2011)

Hello all, now I've plugged this into the search area and nothing quite answered my questions so I figured I would post a thread
I am currently a BMQ, SQ, and QL3(R) qualified Pte with my civilian EMT (Alberta) and will be taking my QL4's this summer.
Now I have been looking at a possibility of going Reg Force, and have been weighing the pros and cons of careers in both.  First off, if I were to put in for a transfer, what kind of transferability would I have regarding courses? Secondly, if there are any reg force med techs (past or present) reading this, could you please tell me about your experience so far, do you like it, do you not, etc. Everything helps as it isn't exactly easy to find Reg force members to chat with in a city with no base haha

Oh yes, and if I am promoted to Cpl, will that stay with me or will I possibly be bumped down to Pte again, just curious

Thanks guys   

Chris,


----------



## Armymedic (10 Feb 2011)

IMHO; 4+ years service and PCP or equivalent qualification should enable you to keep the Cpl if you do no have to redo portions of the Reg F QL3 course.


----------



## IIIMedicIII (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the info, anybody else with time in that could let me in on what it is like to be a Reg Force Med Tech?


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2011)

IIIMedicIII said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, anybody else with time in that could let me in on what it is like to be a Reg Force Med Tech?



I hope this helps.
Topic: "Life of a Canadian Forces Medical Technician":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/92188.0


----------



## IIIMedicIII (16 Feb 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MedCorps (17 Feb 2011)

If you do your QL4 (Res) Med Tech Course and you have PCP it makes the PLAR to Reg F easy as you will be most often granted a pass from Reg F QL3 Med Tech.  

Thus the next course you will do is QL5A Med Tech. 

MC


----------



## IIIMedicIII (28 Feb 2011)

So, if anyone is reg force, would you say that it is a career that you enjoy?  What does the average day look like for a reg force Med Tech?


----------



## Armymedic (28 Feb 2011)

There is no "average day" for a Med Tech. It totally depends on where you work, be it clinical vs operational, army base vs navy base, Fd Amb vs base clinic.

As for it being a career people enjoy; some do, some don't.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (1 Mar 2011)

Reg Force Medic here:

I think being a medic is the greatest job ever, there is nothing like it anywhere.  That being said I am posted to a Clinic, and while I have a tour to Afghanistan, I have yet to be posted to a Fd Amb.

I have had the opportunity to do many things, I have walked on a combat patrol, been air sentry, stood my time on the duty watch schedule.  In training, I have laid wire, and been "attacked" by the demo platoon.  I have trained to treat casualties while under attack, in the most realistic scenarios available anywhere.  I have worked in a clinic and a FOB. I have worked on trauma patients and treated cold's, flu's, and various other mild and major illnesses.  I have been woken up in the middle of the night to treat a sick member.  I have helped with vehicle maintenance of LAVs, BISONs and TLAVs.  I have sorted mail, and packed supplies.  I have been the medical supply guy, and also sat and answered phones all day. And many many more fun and not so fun stuff. 

And I wouldn't trade a day back.

I think us medics are truly the Jacks of all Trades, but MASTERS of OURS.  ;D

As for an average day it varies, right now, I'm the Pharmacy/Supply guy, so my day has a lot of paper work and number crunching, making sure our CDU has the supplies needed to function.  I've also worked the lab, and spent my days drawing blood and sorting through lab results.  However, we all pitch in to help with sick parade if needed.  It all depends what needs to be done. Oh and there is always PT and Professional Development presentations.

Someone from one of the FD Ambs will have to comment for them.


----------



## IIIMedicIII (3 Mar 2011)

That was great
I know no job appeals to everyone and people may hate their line of work. But its getting a feel for what most days look like helps me to see whether or not this is something I could see myself doing for a long time to come.  
I appreciate the help and opinions from everyone on this forum.


----------

